# I think this 8/26 bottom panel is bent back, but want to make sure.



## jateelover (Oct 9, 2018)

I picked this up for 50 bucks, put a new carb on, did all the maintenance I could think of. Its working and running great. 

When I was greasing up the gear, I was looking at this bottom plate - from what I can see on youtube, and common sense, this should be covering the entire bottom.

It obviously looks like its just bent back at the factory angle a bit more, like it hit something on the front edge. Before I start bending it though, figured I'd make sure from those who have seen similar snowblower covers. Note the gap in the front and the space at the corners. Thanks!


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

thats not right, either it got real banged up or someone fabricated a new one that was "slightly" off in measurements.
bend it back and maybe spray paint it. mine has a similar angle but is a two piece design


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Badly bent just below the bolts. It is a tight fit along the bottom seam and bolts at the front through the side of the blower. The round bump allows clearance for the drive gear and should be directly underneath the gear. The front bolts get loose (stripped) and fall out. Then it drops and catches bending it. That happened to my Craftsman 8/25 last winter. Used removable loctite on the bolts. Seems to hold.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Again, it's badly bent. It should fit tightly along the edges. The front is a lip that slips underneath while there are (4) 1/4" bolts, 2 at the rear and 2 in the middle that slips in eye holes at the bend. These can easily bend and eventually break off.


----------



## jateelover (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks all - yeah it seems like the right piece, just bent at some point. I'll give it a go at bending tomorrow.


----------

